# Overnight Strasbourg?



## peejay

On our way down to Ancona in May via France/Germany and looking for a quick overnighter (not campsite) around the Strasbourg area and close to the Autoroute/Autobahn.
Any suggestions appreciated.

Pete


----------



## flobin

*camping aire*

There are quite a few camping aires in the area, if you can make it a little further south you will find Kayserberg (just off auto route near Colmar) It has a similar feel to Ludlow with colourful timber framed houses and very good Alsace wine. There are storks nesting on the roofs of some of the buildings. I think they charge about 5€ a night, large parking area and quite popular with all nationalities. (Going from Calais via Belgium and Luxembourg takes about 8 hours with a lunch break)

Robin


----------



## Rapide561

*Strasbourg*

Pete

There is an Aire a couple of miles from Strasbourg at the German border, sign posted as Kehl. There is another free aire in Obernai - follow signs for "Parking Ramparts"

Russell


----------



## peejay

Thanks Robin;

I'll be pretty much on the limit at Strasbourg before crossing over to Germany so was looking for one close to Strasbourg. But thanks anyway. 

pete


----------



## peejay

Thanks Russell, seen the one at Kehl but a free one would be good. Should have said, Obernai is on the wrong side as we're going down the A5 to Basle.
Kehl is an option, but we'd prefer Strasbourg if possible

Apparently there is an aire in Strasbourg on Rue des Cavaliers, anyone used this one?

Pete


----------



## Boff

Hi Pete!



peejay said:


> Apparently there is an aire in Strasbourg on Rue des Cavaliers, anyone used this one?


This is the one at the Youth Hostel. Many years ago, we have been there. Must have been in 2003 or 2004. Was a rather grubby place then, and from what I have heard seems not to have improved much since then. An additional quirk is that there is (or was at least) a remote-controlled barrier, which is operated from the Youth Hostel's reception desk. You call them via an intercom, and they lift the barrier for you.

Personally, I would nowadays prefer to just hop over the river Rhine and use the Stellplatz at Kehl, even though they charge 6 €. If you want to go downtown Strasbourg from there, there is now a new foot and cycle bridge (not yet shown on Google Maps) just about 600 metres away from the Stellplatz.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## erneboy

We could not find the Aire at Strassbourg, the co-ordinates in our books and from web sites appeared to be wrong. Our sat nav wanted to take up narrow roads under low bridges etc. Having quartered the area for half an hour and asked a few people we gave up, Alan.


----------



## wilse

Hi Pete

There is an 'unofficial' parking place on the outskirts of Strasbourg. I will go through my notes to see If I still have the co-ordinates.

I didn't overnight there, as I just parked to see the city.

There was around 15 trucks there and a few looked like they had overnighted there.

I too found the one near the hostel, next to a campsite, and as mentioned didn't like it, so I didn't bother.

The 'rue de cavaliers' from memory is a very large car park.

Is this no good for you?

strasbourg

I translated the comment the guy stayed there 2 nights.??

wilse


----------



## peejay

Thanks Gerhard, the aire doesn't sound too hot but I might just check it out anyway, things might have changed. Theres alway Kehl just up the road as you say. Perhaps I'll have more luck finding it than Erneboy.
Thanks Wilse, saw that one but can't see any vans parked up on streetview, its a possibility though.

I've found another one conveniently just off the A5 at a dealership (Camping Kuhn) in Offenburg, so I could treat myself to some goodies while i'm there.

http://www.camping-kuhn.eu/stellplatz.html

Spoilt for choice now 

Pete


----------



## rugbyken

stopped at the aire at strasbourg at des cavaliers about 18 months ago ,only stayed the one night as others have said a bit rough quite a few almost permanent residents when we were there with tarpaulined extensions etc, though we did not feel threatened and stayed the night there is also a park over the fence and quite a few rough sleepers stay there in tents using the toilets and electric ,
the night before we had been at a motorhome show at rhode about 30 miles away beutiful lake where they do a lot of sailing etc there is a free aire and also a municipal that was only about 8 euros


----------



## peejay

Thanks Ken;

Doesn't sound the best place to stay the night but I think we still might have a look just out of curiousity more than anything. 
Doesn't have to be flash, just somewhere to rest our heads for the night.

Pete


----------



## SNandJA

PARC DU RHIN, RUE DES CAVALIERS
used this last year and it was OK. Can get into Strasburg via bus and tram which is well worth the visit Little Venice. Aire is behind Youth Centre and close to Rhine - pleasant evening walk....

Used this aire as well closer to Luxemburg
ADDRESS: Outside Municipal Campsite, Rue du Pere Liebermann

TEL: 03 88 71 52 71 FAX: 03 88 71 27 22

EMAIL: [email protected]

TYPE OF AIRE: MUNICIPAL
FACILITIES: WATER /GREY DRAIN/ BLACK DRAIN

LOCATION: URBAN NO. OF SPACES: NO PARKING

PRICES/ RATES:

PARKING: NO PARKING SERVICES: FREE

OPENING TIMES: 01/04 -- 30/10

GPS COORDS: N48.73097 E07.35531

DIRECTIONS: SERVICES: Entering town from NORTH on N4 (after crossing River) take 2nd RIGHT into RUE GEN.LECLERC (D171). Turn LEFT after 1km onto D102 & then 1st LEFT to Municipal Campsite.

SITE DESCRIPTION: The Aire is outside the Municipal campsite, but is only a service point, No Parking is allowed here. It is a very large modern borne that can accommodate 2 motorhomes at once with a large platform drain. Parking is allowed in the town centre at Parking des Bosquets -- a nice spot in front of the chateau & alongside the marina/ quay. Places here are reserved for motorhomes

REVIEWS:

2007 A superb service point but only open in summer (1/4 to 31/10) although the parking in town is available all year round. Parking at Rue des Bosquets is very good, in front of the old chateau & overlooking its Quai. Close to the town centre & its amenities but also quiet at night.

2007 Very clean & very practical borne.

We spent night as suggested in town centre by quai.

Also aire at Fenetrange
WALLY SERVICES, PARC D'ACTIVITIES, RUE DE SARRE UNION (D43)

PARKING: FREE SERVICES: 2€ WATER OR ELECTRIC

OPENING TIMES: ALL YEAR

GPS COORDS: N48.84823 E07.01931

DIRECTIONS: Exit A4 @ Jcn 43 & take N61 /D43 to FENETRANGE. As you enter village on D43 -- AIRE is on LEFT next to WALLY SERVICES.

SITE DESCRIPTION: This is a private aire situated on the northern outskirts of this village in a tarmac car park, next to the owners' carwash & auto accessory shop. Parking is in a semi-rural position, about 200m from the village centre, on concrete & grass with little shade. There is a Raclet service point & platform drain.

Steve


----------



## peejay

thanks Steve;

Off to check out Rue des Bosquets on google now.

Pete


----------



## SNandJA

peejay said:


> thanks Steve;
> 
> Off to check out Rue des Bosquets on google now.
> 
> Pete


I could email a couple of photos of the aire - any good?
The Quai side parking is between Quai du Chateau and Chemin du Parc
Lovely little town, Chateau used as youth activities centre easy walk through to main street. great walk back along river Route de paris and Quai du canal


----------



## SNandJA

wilse said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> There is an 'unofficial' parking place on the outskirts of Strasbourg. I will go through my notes to see If I still have the co-ordinates.
> 
> I didn't overnight there, as I just parked to see the city.
> 
> There was around 15 trucks there and a few looked like they had overnighted there.
> 
> I too found the one near the hostel, next to a campsite, and as mentioned didn't like it, so I didn't bother.
> 
> The 'rue de cavaliers' from memory is a very large car park.
> 
> Is this no good for you?
> 
> strasbourg
> 
> I translated the comment the guy stayed there 2 nights.??
> 
> wilse


The aire in Strasbourg is behind the youth centre which is off the 360 panorama and closer to the river From memory at least 30 spaces.
Steve


----------



## peejay

SNandJA said:


> The Quai side parking is between Quai du Chateau and Chemin du Parc


Hi Steve, you have a PM.

Pete


----------



## SNandJA

SNandJA said:


> wilse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pete
> 
> There is an 'unofficial' parking place on the outskirts of Strasbourg. I will go through my notes to see If I still have the co-ordinates.
> 
> I didn't overnight there, as I just parked to see the city.
> 
> There was around 15 trucks there and a few looked like they had overnighted there.
> 
> I too found the one near the hostel, next to a campsite, and as mentioned didn't like it, so I didn't bother.
> 
> The 'rue de cavaliers' from memory is a very large car park.
> 
> Is this no good for you?
> 
> strasbourg
> 
> I translated the comment the guy stayed there 2 nights.??
> 
> wilse
> 
> 
> 
> The aire is behind the youth centre which is off the 360 panorama and closer to the river From memory at least 20 spaces.
> Steve
Click to expand...

The access to the aire in Strasbourg needs you to negotiate a fairly hairy looking restricted acces just off the main road some distance from the actual aire. This is situated where Rue des Cavaliers loops round as in the 360 on a previous post. The attached file is from Google if you access Google maps and find Rue des Cavaliers and Rue Jean Monnet you can get a street view. The aire was good when we used it and clearly enlarged and moved from original site inside youth centre.
You go this way against the no entry signs "Sauf Vehicles Autorises"
You can't get under the N4 on the way out via Rue Jean Monnet. Don't follow the sign Sortie to the left of where the car is going. The motorhome is coming in. (You have to negotiate the street view on Google to understand this!!) The car is heading along Rue des Cavaliers ultimately towards the aire.
Edit: added picture of way out along the Rue jean Monnet
The exit under the N4 had a horrible raised area which we couldn't clear under the van. I guess they may have lowered it and the right hand lane was too narrow.
Steve


----------



## mattybev

thinking of havning a stop at this aire looks ok for a night be for the next leg of trip into italy cheers


----------

